# NCFAA Field archery schedule is up...



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

We have a slight problem...due to my oversite, the 4/20 field shoot at Stick and Wheel has to be cancelled...turns out I got my weekends crossed and scheduled against a 3-D shoot at the club.

We are working on a possible alternate host for the shoot (Treaton's cow pie factory in yadkinville). Anyone who might be interested shoot me a PM. It would have to be about a 1:00 pm start...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Pat,
I'm getting a page not found error.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pat,
> I'm getting a page not found error.


Works for me:noidea:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

The link didn't work for me as well this morning, so here's my copy.....

April 
5	DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am -2pm
New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets 
6 Walton Park, 28 Field Madison Heights, VA
New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets 
12 DCWC 28 Field Targets NCFAA
Blue Ridge 28 Hunter Targets NCFAA
NFAA SE Section 3D Championship Myrtle Beach, SC
13 Buggs Island, 28 Field Clarksville, VA 
NFAA SE Section 3D Championship Myrtle Beach, SC
Stick and Wheel – 20 3-D targets
19	
20	?- 28 Field NCFAA 
26	New River Bowhunters- 28 Field NCFAA 
27	Staunton River, 28 Field, Hurt, VA VBA
New River Bowhunters- 28 Field NCFAA

May
3	Blue Ridge 3D Traditional Only
DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
Sherwood Archers Dogwood Open, Field Archery, Roanoke, VA 
New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets
4	New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets
Stick and Wheel – 20 3-D targets
Sherwood Archers Dogwood Open, Field Archery, Roanoke, VA
10	DCWC 14 Field & 14 Hunter Targets
11	Mothers Day
17 New River Bowhunters	28 Field Targets NCFAA/VBA 
18	New River Bowhunters	28 Hunter Targets NCFAA/VBA
24	VBA State Field Open, Sherwood Archers, Roanoke, VA.
25	VBA State Field Open, Sherwood Archers, Roanoke, VA.
31 Stick and Wheel- 28 Hunter NCFAA 

June
1 DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
7	DCWC – 28 Hunter Targets 
New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets
8	Walton Park, 28 Field Madison Heights, VA 
New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets
14	New River Bowhunters 14Field/14Hunter
15	Fathers Day
21 NFAA SE Section Outdoor Championship, Clemson, SC.
22	NFAA SE Section Outdoor Championship, Clemson, SC.
28 Stick and Wheel- 28 Hunter NCFAA
Blue Ridge 3D 
NFAA Mid Atlantic Outdoor Championship, Watkins Glen, NY.
29 Blue Ridge 3D 
NFAA Mid Atlantic Outdoor Championship, Watkins Glen, NY. 

July
5 Hill Billy Shoot, Cumberland Bowhunters, Cumberland, MD
Big Apple Open, Buggs Island Archery Club, Clarksville, VA.
6	Hill Billy Shoot, Cumberland Bowhunters, Cumberland, MD
Big Apple Open, Buggs Island Archery Club, Clarksville, VA.
12	Stick and Wheel- 28 Hunter NCFAA 
DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
13	Sherwood Archers 14 Field and 14 Hunter, Roanoke, VA
19	Blue Ridge 28 Field NCFAA
20
21 – 25	NFAA National Field Archery Outdoor Championship, Yankton, SD
26	New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets Children’s Miracle Network Tournament
27	New River Bowhunters 30 3D Targets Children’s Miracle Network Tournament

August
2	Stick and Wheel- 28 Field NCFAA
3	DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
Black Water Bowhunters 28 Field, Rocky Mount, VA
9	VFAA State Field Championship, Walton Park Archers, Madison Heights, VA.
10	VFAA State Field Championship, Walton Park Archers, Madison Heights, VA.
16 DCWC 14 Field & 14 Hunter Targets
17	Stick and Wheel – 20 3-D targets
23	New River Bowhunters	28 Field Targets NCFAA/VBA 
Blue Ridge 3D 
24	New River Bowhunters	28 Hunter Targets NCFAA/VBA
30* Stick and Wheel- NCFAA State Championship (28 Field, 28 Hunter) 
31*	Stick and Wheel- NCFAA State Championship	
*Must shoot both days to be eligible for awards

September
6	DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
7
13 DCWC American 600 Round
14
20	New River Bowhunters 14 Field/14Hunter

October
4	DCWC Archery Fun Shoot 11am – 2pm
18	New River Bowhunters 14 Field/Hunter
19


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pat,
> I'm getting a page not found error.


I am too...I'll contact the web guy...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I am too...I'll contact the web guy...


Its working now...a problem with the link...If you still get the error, refresh the main page then click the link again...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

We have the S+W shoot re-scheduled at Tim Eaton's range on Sunday...it won't be an "official" round, but will be a good time. Please arrive after 12:30...
Directions can be found in this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6739152#post6739152


----------

